# Jumping and getting old



## Gumby_rider (Apr 18, 2017)

Anyone old geezers still jump regularly? Do you approach it the same way when you are young or differently? For those who decided to stop flying, what was your decision point?


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i still dirt jump, albiet i stopped trying spinning or release tricks a few years ago. now i'm just about flowing and keeping the rubber side down. i can't say there was a noticeable pivot point, it just happened over time...


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

At 60 years old my jump skills are actually improving. I've never done a lot of jumping, but over the past couple of years I've been working on developing my skills and confidence on jumps and drops.
I don't do really big jumps, though, and I don't do gap jumps because I don't want to take the risk.


----------



## OrangeBeast (May 10, 2020)

I actually started jumping when I turned 50 (and a park opened 1.5 miles from my house). Now 4 years later, my knees are much worse, but I still jump when I can. Smaller lines where I know I can stick the landings. Been grabbing my trail bike (160/150) more often though to keep from getting too beat up. But its a lot harder to make it fly than my DJ which feels like it has wings in comparison...


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm still sending it. As evidenced by my send it Sunday thread. 

Send it Sunday | Mountain Bike Reviews Forum (mtbr.com)

That said, I'm doing it in a much more precise and considered way than back in the Day. I will only send it when I feel good. If I'm having an off day or don't feel it I don't do it. If something is going to push my limits I will build up to it by doing smaller features of increasing size until I am confident that I have the ability and zen to complete the send. 

I raced hard out in my 20's and 30's (90's and 2000's) Then got a bit soft in my early 40's. I underwent a process to retrain my brain to cope with fear better. Now I have more control over fear than any other time in my life. Almost to a point that I have shut down fear too much.... Fear is what causes doubt and which drives hesitation which leads to crashes when sending it. If you can control that fear then you can remove the biggest potential of crashing.

That said, I am not chasing massive sends and fast riding, In general terms, I am chasing steeper natural technical trails rather than high-speed machine build bike park jump lines. What is driving the move back into bigger jump lines is my 14-year-old son who is all about jumping. I've got a slither of time where we are at a similar speed before he surpasses my aging ability. So I am stepping up to sending it on bigger jumps and drops while he is keen before he leaves me in the dust.


----------



## TTTURNER (May 13, 2009)

If your self-preservation hasn't kicked in by the time that you are 50, you probably have some cat DNA and/or you are living on borrowed time! I have 11 and 13 year old kids at 52, so I gotta keep it rubber side down as much as possible. I sent it big on everything that I could find on a bmx bike as a kid, but I ride a light cross-country full suspension bike now. I already broke one rear triangle going big for a 45 year-old a few years back. Finding a replacement was dumb luck. I may also be put out to pasture if I have to be operated on again.


----------



## GeePhroh (Jan 13, 2004)

plummet said:


> Fear is what causes doubt and which drives hesitation which leads to crashes when sending it. If you can control that fear then you can remove the biggest potential of crashing.


Absolutely agree with the sentiment -- it's always dangerous to hit features when you're not fully committed. Scope stuff out (preferably, with advice from someone who's done it before); do run-ins; and finally, pick your point of no return and stick to it! 

Though not sure I'd say fear is always the "biggest" factor in bad outcomes. I've had a few occasions when I was comfortably, confidently certain I had the speed...moments before hearing my rear wheel exploding as I cased the bejeezus out of the landing.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

GeePhroh said:


> ..as I cased the bejeezus out of the landing.


that was said 'fear' keeping you from properly sending it...


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I jump better now at age 55 than I did twenty years ago. I continue to improve each season as I do it more. What do I do differently now? Mostly I just feel like I'm doing it with more control than I was before.

A couple of things I really improved upon this year have been to:

1. Not panic when I'm landing nose-heavy. If the front end starts diving I have been able to keep my cool and not stiffen up and blank out or grab the front brake. I think you feel like you're angled more forward than you actually are. I can almost always ride it out if I stay calm.

2. Intentionally use the rear brake to level out the bike mid-air if I'm nose-high. I can now purposely tap the rear lever mid-flight, which will rotate the bike forward to bring the front end down. I kind of love being able to do this.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

GeePhroh said:


> Absolutely agree with the sentiment -- it's always dangerous to hit features when you're not fully committed. Scope stuff out (preferably, with advice from someone who's done it before); do run-ins; and finally, pick your point of no return and stick to it!
> 
> Though not sure I'd say fear is always the "biggest" factor in bad outcomes. I've had a few occasions when I was comfortably, confidently certain I had the speed...moments before hearing my rear wheel exploding as I cased the bejeezus out of the landing.


I guess there is also overconfidence too. Where you think you are good enough but you aren't.
You probably fell into that category..... However, at some point, you have to send it and take a punt on the speed. That speed is either right or wrong! the jumps/drops of a similar nature you hit the more your eyethometer can judge the correct speed. That's all part of the build-up. 

There are jumps i'm bypassing at the moment because I havent built my eyethometer up enough for that size or style feature to confidently hit it. So ill work on the eye and skill set on other features and when I'm ready.... it's full send.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Pre-ride, re-ride, free ride.
=sParty


----------



## Bikemusher (Jan 26, 2018)

Labor Day of 2021 I was riding alone in the backcountry of Idaho and I had a nasty crash. Ultimately, head first into a fallen tree. 5 hours later I was airlifted out. After the helicopter ride and then an airplane ride, I had emergency surgery, they rebuilt my Cervical spine as I was literally 1 mm away from being a quadriplegic. Very similar to Christopher Reeves' injury except I was a lot luckier. 3 months later I was biking again. A bit slower, a bit more cautious but I can WALK let alone ride. 
In the wise words of Ferris Bueller, "If you don’t stop and look around once in a while, you could miss it."

Scariest time of my life.... As I laid there, alone, for 5 hours wondering... Puts things into perspective and I'm still a few years away from 50.

Stay safe.


----------



## GeePhroh (Jan 13, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> that was said 'fear' keeping you from properly sending it...


Nope. 99% of the time when it's fear and not just misreading speed, I'm looking down watching the landing disappear as I overshoot the sh*t out of something.


----------



## GeePhroh (Jan 13, 2004)

plummet said:


> However, at some point, you have to send it and take a punt on the speed.


I agree! Now help me explain that to my wife the next time I replace my rim...


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

GeePhroh said:


> Nope. 99% of the time when it's fear and not just misreading speed, I'm looking down watching the landing disappear as I overshoot the sh*t out of something.


Speaking of which, I've learned that it's often better to overshoot than undershoot a jump. I've learned that even if I land on the flat after the jump, my bikes take the hit pretty well and don't totally crumple. I thank the suspension for that.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

GeePhroh said:


> I agree! Now help me explain that to my wife the next time I replace my rim...


Ask the missis how much her hair and make up cost and compare costs for a fair comparison. 
Hehehehahahahahaheheheheahahahahahah

Then when she gives you that look, drape a towel over her back to make it look like a cape and proclaim... there now you are Super angry. 

She will laugh and throw a frying pan at you. 

By this time you are past the point of no return and you might as well throw in a few more components that need to be purchased because you are already in the dog box! so you might as well get some good upgrades out of it!

On a serious note. Anything you say during an argument with a woman is the start of a new argument!


----------



## cvbrewer (Sep 9, 2020)

I went to a bike park for the first time (52) this summer. Endoed on a tabletop jump. Funny I used to do paint and plywood jumps no problem on my Team Murray in 1978. Did I somehow forget? 

Anyway I got fairly messed up (still sore back). My self loathing motivated me to (re)learn how to jump. Now I can negotiate small jumps by “standing up to them” and I’m having more fun than ever. I can’t wait for my back to stop hurting.


----------



## Nonobear (11 mo ago)

What a great topic op. At 47, I have an 11 and 9 yr old. So i tend to overthink and worry. Last summer, I was doing drops on a trail in Mt. Tremblant. It was about 4ft high.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Bikemusher said:


> Labor Day of 2021 I was riding alone in the backcountry of Idaho and I had a nasty crash. Ultimately, head first into a fallen tree. 5 hours later I was airlifted out. After the helicopter ride and then an airplane ride, I had emergency surgery, they rebuilt my Cervical spine as I was literally 1 mm away from being a quadriplegic. Very similar to Christopher Reeves' injury except I was a lot luckier. 3 months later I was biking again. A bit slower, a bit more cautious but I can WALK let alone ride.
> In the wise words of Ferris Bueller, "If you don’t stop and look around once in a while, you could miss it."
> 
> Scariest time of my life.... As I laid there, alone, for 5 hours wondering... Puts things into perspective and I'm still a few years away from 50.
> ...



Argh, that is nasty. 

Were you sending a feature or was it an unexpected crash?

Part of my mental rationalization for still doing the features is that most of my worst accidents have not been on the really hard stuff. They have been on faster, easier tracks and I've clipped a tree while riding or something similar. 

So the actual risk is really no different from general riding to doing advanced features. I actually find I crash a lot less when my skill is up and I'm committed to hitting the lines than backing off and being conservative. I also need to ride that fine line between riding with commitment and being overconfident.


----------



## ballisticexchris (Jun 14, 2016)

Jumping and getting old don't mix. There are plenty who do it though. You have to ask yourself if you're willing to risk a long healing time of broken bones. Also being off the bike for a long period of time for the pleasure of a few seconds of adrenaline pump.

I had my fun when I was younger and now I'm paying for it in the form of permanent disability from a bad back and other orthopedic problems. I have decided to keep the rubber on the ground and extend my riding as long as I can.


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

I pre-ride, study it a bit, then if I like to send it, if I don't love it I skip it,, But honestly I tend to send more now that ever.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Now needing a knee replacement, but putting it off for as much as I can, I'm going back to my XC roots and going long and slow. Slow ride, take it easy...


----------



## NC_Foothills_Rider (11 mo ago)

I don't try to get big air any more.. I still enjoy getting some air but at 55 I'm aware of the consequences of failure and know a couple of acquaintances of similar age who got hurt (off the bike for months) trying to keep riding like a 20 year old. In my case the skill is still there but the confidence or fearlessness of youth is not.

I jump my mtb about like I used to jump dirt bikes, which is to say just stand up on the face of the jump, let the suspension compress naturally, then just let it fly neutral. I used to jump my bikes with alot more effort to get high up and go far, styling in the air etc.

I don't normally ride trails with big jumps any more, but when I do I try to sort of keep the bike lower and intentionally roll them to minimize the airtime. Especially if the rollouts aren't buttery smooth.

I have a lot of miles left in me and am in no hurry to stop riding mountain bikes.

A little caution at this age goes a long way.


----------



## nobody special (Jun 21, 2019)

I'm 50 but my son is only 11, my wife and I met and had kids later in life. I still jump a lot because my 11 YO loves jumping and I figure he will either learn from me, or he will learn the wrong way to do things, which will hurt him more in the long run. I don't care about looking cool anymore, I just like to have fun on the bike. Sometimes I do whips but I'm not interested in the big send freeride stuff, we just hit jumps and land the bike, usually whatever jump just happens to be in front of us.

I don't jump my hardtail anymore, and really, I ride an enduro as a park bike, and a nearly-enduro trail bike, to absorb most of the energy on landings. Landing a 170/160 or 160/150 bike, sometimes I need to look down and make sure I'm back on the ground already.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Bikemusher said:


> Labor Day of 2021 I was riding alone in the backcountry of Idaho and I had a nasty crash. Ultimately, head first into a fallen tree. 5 hours later I was airlifted out. After the helicopter ride and then an airplane ride, I had emergency surgery, they rebuilt my Cervical spine as I was literally 1 mm away from being a quadriplegic. Very similar to Christopher Reeves' injury except I was a lot luckier. 3 months later I was biking again. A bit slower, a bit more cautious but I can WALK let alone ride.
> In the wise words of Ferris Bueller, "If you don’t stop and look around once in a while, you could miss it."
> 
> Scariest time of my life.... As I laid there, alone, for 5 hours wondering... Puts things into perspective and I'm still a few years away from 50.
> ...


Ironically on Labor Day of 2020 I was surfing during a big swell and didn't quite kickout fast enough as the wave closedout near the shore. I got sucked over the falls and through the washing machine. Got slammed down straight on my head on the sand bar and felt my neck crack. I stood up in shock like a boxer who just got clocked. Then I realized I was standing and could feel my hands and feet. Then I turned my head and my neck popped very loud which freaked me out. I made it home without moving my head. Not sure if I should go to the ER. I started moving my head back and forth and it seemed fine, but when I looked up it would pop loud. It did that for about 2 months in which I didn't ride my bike or surf. Then the popping went away. I've never had it X-rayed? 
You got very very lucky. Count your blessings or lives, which ever you prefer.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

As for jumping at 59 just about 60, I do still jump. I've been jumping ever since I was a kid. I would watch Evil Kenevil and build a pair of ramps and try to jump as many of my friends as I could. Even jumped over a fire that we built in the street. I got in big trouble for that one. We would spend all day going off some new jump we built. Bigger and higher, crossed up and throwing table tops. Then I broke my femur jumping too high. I guess that was my bodies limit. No suspension either. BMX. You land with your legs as the shock. 
Now all that jumping muscle memory is still there. The only thing preventing me from sending it is the voice in my head that tells me "you are not going to bounce, or be able to just ditch the bike mid air, get up and dust yourself off ANYMORE". Plus I'm 6'-7 and 230 lbs now. That's a lot of mass to huck off a jump. On groomed, planned bike park type of jumps I'll still get caught in the moment and blissfully send it. I'll turn around and be right back at it again. Then when the high wears off I'll look back and say to myself, " well, you dodged one there old man" 🤣


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I jump everything, prefer natural stuff, simply cuz I like to jump.

If I had to stay on the ground and ride flow ... I'd find another hobby.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

I still do jumps just not as big, but drops I think bigger is better. 

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

Gumby_rider said:


> Anyone old geezers still jump regularly?


Yes. I'm 61.



Gumby_rider said:


> Do you approach it the same way when you are young or differently?


Yes. Sometimes more aggressively since I (think) I improve (get dumber). I've also become riskier with age as bike design and technology improve, making what used to be questionable a walk in the park.


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

Gumby_rider said:


> Anyone old geezers still jump regularly? Do you approach it the same way when you are young or differently? For those who decided to stop flying, what was your decision point?


I didn't ride mountain bikes when I was younger, but I jumped a lot on skis. In general I'd say I've become much more conscious of consequences than when I was younger. Back then it was "Oh look, a cliff! Let's huck it!" Now I've become a great believer in incremental progress.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

DennisT said:


> I didn't ride mountain bikes when I was younger, but I jumped a lot on skis. In general I'd say I've become much more conscious of consequences than when I was younger. Back then it was "Oh look, a cliff! Let's huck it!" Now I've become a great believer in incremental progress.


The consequences are identical as when we were younger, we just recover a whole lot slower ... and know it


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

flipnidaho said:


> Now needing a knee replacement, but putting it off for as much as I can, I'm going back to my XC roots and going long and slow. Slow ride, take it easy...


WTF... Gary? Bro, I came to this forum to post questions on ACL reconstruction and saw this thread... now I see a familiar name on it. You should do that knee replacement and we can rehab together. Ugh.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Two of the local legends here in the bay are 54 and 56 respectively (Bones and Steezus Christ). Not exaggerating when I say these two guys are probably the most in-control, steezy guys on the trail sending pretty big stuff. Of course they've been riding forever but still. I'm also 54 this year and I thought that I could have progressed further until an incident a few years back made me pee blood and question my manhood for a couple of weeks (dead sailored a jump, saddle slammed the little guy and crushed the jewels with my rear wheel... see 



). Now I just do jumps I'm comfortable doing, but also learning new techniques along the way.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

ron m. said:


> WTF... Gary? Bro, I came to this forum to post questions on ACL reconstruction and saw this thread... now I see a familiar name on it. You should do that knee replacement and we can rehab together. Ugh.


Brah! I hear ya. I'm trying a bunch of stuff before knee replacement (a few rounds of PRP primarily) but I'm bone on bone on the medial left knee so I know it's inevitable (I'm 57). I find myself going back to the old days of XC (except our bikes are a little overkill for XC).


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

flipnidaho said:


> Brah! I hear ya. I'm trying a bunch of stuff before knee replacement (a few rounds of PRP primarily) but I'm bone on bone on the medial left knee so I know it's inevitable (I'm 57). I find myself going back to the old days of XC (except our bikes are a little overkill for XC).


I'm right behind you at 54. Getting ACL reconstruction next month (from playing basketball, of all things). Still ride with Jenduro? LOL


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

ron m. said:


> I'm right behind you at 54. Getting ACL reconstruction next month (from playing basketball, of all things). Still ride with Jenduro? LOL


Yeah, when I'm in the Bay Area. She also had a nasty crash a couple of weeks ago. She broke her back at UCSC ( she's doing alright though but definitely scary). Definitely time to dial it down.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm 52. Never learned to jump in my 20s as jumps weren't really a thing where I lived at the time. Ironically, its only the last couple of years moving to the midwest where jumps are more common as a way to "elevate" trails from XC that I come across them more. I'm trying to learn, but my old-man self preservation mode kicks in a lot and tells me it's not worth the risk. It's ironic as I am fairly comfortable sending it down some natural black diamond tech (though I notice more caution coming here as well in the last few years) but jumping always freaks me out. Perhaps it's my mild vertigo. I just don't like being off the ground. Even ladders I don't like...


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Roaming50 said:


> I'm 52. Never learned to jump in my 20s as jumps weren't really a thing where I lived at the time. Ironically, its only the last couple of years moving to the midwest where jumps are more common as a way to "elevate" trails from XC that I come across them more. I'm trying to learn, but my old-man self preservation mode kicks in a lot and tells me it's not worth the risk. It's ironic as I am fairly comfortable sending it down some natural black diamond tech (though I notice more caution coming here as well in the last few years) but jumping always freaks me out. Perhaps it's my mild vertigo. I just don't like being off the ground. Even ladders I don't like...


i'm 54 now. I started learning how to jump a decade ago. You're right, it does get harder to learn when you get older. I remember being gutsier before and now it's all calculated. Anyway, you can still learn as long as you're methodical and reinforcing good technique. I found out just recently about loading into a jump (I used to speed jump) for more boost and control. Get a coach, and explain what you want to improve on.

Here's me clearing a 15+footer (cased it tho) on an ebike.









Being towed in by Ryan







www.youtube.com


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I'm 52 and don't leave the ground on purpose. I have no problem with drops at speed but nothing over six feet. It's about preservation. I want to do my sports until I die. My grandfather was cross country skiing until his mid 90s. He only hung that up because of his eyesight. He's 99 and still walks to the store with my grandmother everyday. She's the same age.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

ron m. said:


> (I used to speed jump)


That's what I do. It's how they taught you to jump in the early 90s. It was all about how to maintain speed for XC races, not getting high for style points..


----------



## TTTURNER (May 13, 2009)

milehi said:


> I'm 52 and don't leave the ground on purpose. I have no problem with drops at speed but nothing over six feet. It's about preservation. I want to do my sports until I die. My grandfather was cross country skiing until his mid 90s. He only hung that up because of his eyesight. He's 99 and still walks to the store with my grandmother everyday. She's the same age.


It really is about preservation to do what you love. I plan to ride and fish until I die. As we get older and we have had many injuries and surgeries, we become smart enough to do everything within reason that we can to avoid injury again because we know how bad it sucks to be injured and not be able to do what we want to do that makes us happy.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I keep getting reminders age 63 is not exactly the new age 53. At 61 I blew a jump I've done many times with signs of a concussion coming on before I got home. I decided to change habits. A week ago Sunday on a safer set of rollers my gapping them didn't work out but was at least a save. Sore wrist was okay in a few days. 8 days later all the signs of a sprained elbow are still here.

Still, I'm not exactly quitting. I jump simple stuff. New freeride class skis are waiting for bindings.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

I never jumped so I can't say I stopped. I think the urge to jump is something you have to be born with. I wasn't.


----------



## Rusnak_322 (Dec 6, 2009)

I am 53, just started jumping about 5 years ago. I love it, it is what motivates me to ride. either at the trail or out local indoor (and now outdoor) parks. I did crash on a gap jump this summer and tore all the ligaments in my shoulder.


----------



## Ft.Rock (May 7, 2020)

I'm 67 with a blown out neck. I spent a lot of years doing wheelie drops to flat landings in my 40s, in the woods and urban (loading docks etc). I still get a thrill out of getting some air under the tires, but for me now it's just hitting very small stuff that happens to be on the trail; roots with a drop off under them, small ledges etc. I never really got into things that I knew required high speed as the few I've done have yeilded bad results for me. I rode a trail today that had tons of stuff I would have been dropping 10 years ago, but since I'm waiting for the appointment of my first injection I decided it would be best to ride on by. I imagine that will be the norm from here on out....


----------

